# Kale soup.



## HOBIE (Jan 14, 2015)

Made & had some Kale soup for tea. Full of garlic ,little potato, chicken stock cube.  Lots of vit C. Got recipe from web & was nice


----------



## Bessiemay (Jan 19, 2015)

Saw on news tonight that kale has become much more popular. It seems to be quite versatile in salads and smoothies and soups as well as boiled.


----------



## KookyCat (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to love Kale and I keep trying to cook it but it always comes out very chewy, so I need a good recipe for it, so maybe I'll look for a soup recipe.  I love green veggies but the Kale is defeating me, had some in a restaurant and it was lovely so clearly I need some cooking tips


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2015)

I love garlic but it was nice.  & good for you


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 21, 2015)

Bessiemay said:


> Saw on news tonight that kale has become much more popular. It seems to be quite versatile in salads and smoothies and soups as well as boiled.



Its full of vit c


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 13, 2015)

Made some more this week & added some leek to it & was spot on, will not be the last.  In blender & in the bowl


----------



## trophywench (Feb 13, 2015)

Can you 'destalk' Kale?  You know 'Spring greens' - which have a well-defined almost white stalk up the middle of the leaves? on the outer ones I've always taken a long tapering 'V' out of them so they cook easier, mind you the leaves can be as tough as boots !  But I like it cos like spinach, it tastes as if it's good for you, LOL

Pete doesn't really like dark green cabbage so I've never tried kale (never used to see such a thing 20 years ago, considered animal feed)  but people stir-fry it so you must be able to get tender stuff mustn't you?

What does Delia say?  Ah - not in the index LOL


----------



## David H (Feb 14, 2015)

KookyCat said:


> I want to love Kale and I keep trying to cook it but it always comes out very chewy, so I need a good recipe for it, so maybe I'll look for a soup recipe.  I love green veggies but the Kale is defeating me, had some in a restaurant and it was lovely so clearly I need some cooking tips



At Halloween a traditional dish in Ireland is Curly Kale (Colcannon) it goes back to penal times when all hallowed eve (the eve of all souls or blessed) was designated a black fast (no meat)

Boil Curly Kale like cabbage (but for longer) remove from water squeeze excess water out and chop finely, add to mashed potato and finely chopped onion or scallion - mix well and serve with a poached egg atop.

This is broken into the mash and slightly salted and peppered.

I've seen cooked and chopped Curly Kale served in a basic white sauce not unlike creamed spinach.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 16, 2015)

"Too be Sure" I must be a bit of an Irishman David. That roughly the same but with Garlic & in food processor/gadget/blender/ chewy thing that's sharp & you woulnt like your mits in


----------

